# Greek Yogurt



## LPBeier (Feb 20, 2011)

I have used this before to make tzatziki and other dips or dressings and I love it straight - better than any other yogurt.  But DH bought me two containers he got from Costco and I want to use it up without wasting it.

I have also used it in place of sour cream on baked potatoes and perogies (wonderful on both) but I am trying to eat healthy and stay away from too much starch.

Anyone have some inventive ideas for using Greek yogurt besides dips?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 20, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> I have used this before to make tzatziki and other dips or dressings and I love it straight - better than any other yogurt. But DH bought me two containers he got from Costco and I want to use it up without wasting it.
> 
> I have also used it in place of sour cream on baked potatoes and perogies (wonderful on both) but I am trying to eat healthy and stay away from too much starch.
> 
> Anyone have some inventive ideas for using Greek yogurt besides dips?


 
Use it for a fruit smoothie in the morning.


----------



## taxlady (Feb 20, 2011)

What's the milk fat content? What makes it "Greek"? 

Here we get something called "Mediterranean yoghurt" that is 10% m.f. W


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 21, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Use it for a fruit smoothie in the morning.



I have fruit protein shakes in the morning and use a much cheaper yogurt for those.  Unless I am having it with DH who can't have dairy or soy so we have them made with coconut milk and lots of ice!  But I might try the greek yogurt for a special treat!

I have heard of so many things made with Greek yogurt (I think even a cheesecake) but can't find the recipes anywhere now


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 21, 2011)

taxlady said:


> What's the milk fat content? What makes it "Greek"?
> 
> Here we get something called "Mediterranean yoghurt" that is 10% m.f. W



This particular one has no milk fat.  What constitutes "Greek or Mediterranean" yoghurt is that it is thicker and smoother in texture.


----------



## Janet H (Feb 21, 2011)

Have it for breakfast with some granola sprinkled on. 

Have baked yogurt with eggs and watercress or other greens for lunch.Poached Egg with Baked Yogurt and Watercress - Martha Stewart Recipes

Marinate skinless chicken breasts in yogurt and curry powder and then grill or broil for dinner


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 21, 2011)

Greek yog is strained in a cheese cloth.
Matsvnis Shechamandi .
Stir a tbls of flour and a pinch of salt into 3 cups of yog then whisk in 2 cups of chicken stock.
Saute onions in a pan, pour in yog mix and simmer for 15 mins, whisk to eggs and then whisk in a few spoons of the hot yog, pour this slowly into the pan(off the heat) and whisk like mad, put the pan back on the heat and simmer for a few mins, then add some cooked rice chopped fresh mint and cilantro leaves. Its Georgian Viagra.


----------



## MSC (Feb 21, 2011)

LPBeier--suggestion so that you don't feel rushed into using the yogurt before it 'goes off', you could freeze it.  Lots of info on it, here's one link.
http://www.ehow.com/how_6933092_freeze-yogurt.html


----------



## Claire (Feb 21, 2011)

Mix it half/half with mayo and some herbs (or a packaged mix) for a ranch-type dressing.  Then use it for almost anything; salads and slaws, potato toppings, with tacos, as a dip for veggies or chips.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 21, 2011)

If you are in the mood for fish it makes a tasty tartar sauce with lemon juice, minced red onion, capers and some pepper. 
From what I've garnered watching the fitness channel... isn't that an oxymoron?, lol... you can substitute it anywhere you would use mayonnaise to cut calories.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 21, 2011)

Tandoori Chicken


----------



## betterthanabox (Feb 21, 2011)

I use it to bake with. I make muffins, banana breads, I use it in my asparagus soup as well as salads such as chicken or tuna. You could also add a little spice to it and use it as a sandwich spread.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Feb 21, 2011)

FYI: One very nice benefit of Greek yogurt is that it has considerably more protein than regular yogurt.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 21, 2011)

Thanks everyone!
There is some great stuff here.  I would love to try it as tartar sauce but can't cook fish as long as Dad lives with us as he is very allergic to fish and seafood and I have been making dips to go with my veggies as snacks.

It is really to know that it is high in protein.  

I will report back any of my experiments.  I have over 2 litres of the original 4 litres (remember Costco size LOL) so I now have a varieties of uses.  And keep them coming.  I would really be interested in the cheesecake recipe if anyone knows it.

Thanks again!


----------



## Janet H (Feb 21, 2011)

How about making frozen yougurt?  Add some fruit, sweetener, etc... put it in an icecream maker and have an only slightly sinful treat?


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 21, 2011)

Janet H said:


> How about making frozen yougurt?  Add some fruit, sweetener, etc... put it in an ice cream maker and have an only slightly sinful treat?



Oh, Janet, you know the right buttons to push!!!  We have some blueberries and blackberries to use up and I have some agave bleu syrup.  I am sure glad we keep the ice cream drum in the freezer!


----------



## Sprout (Feb 22, 2011)

My favorite breakfast treat (or if you exercise, a great post-workout recovery treat-protein, a bit of simple sugar for replenishing glycogen stores, with some fiber and a bit of fat for staying power): 
1/3 cup Greek yogurt topped with rolled oats, pomegranate seeds (or any other slightly tart berry if you can't get pomegranate right now), chopped walnuts, and a drizzle of honey.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 22, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Oh, Janet, you know the right buttons to push!!!  We have some blueberries and blackberries to use up and I have some agave bleu syrup.  I am sure glad we keep the ice cream drum in the freezer!



Oh let me know how it turns out!  I got one of those ice cream makers this fall and haven't tried it yet.  Frozen Yogurt sounds like a good thing to try first.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 22, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> Oh let me know how it turns out! I got one of those ice cream makers this fall and haven't tried it yet. Frozen Yogurt sounds like a good thing to try first.


 
I'm not an Ice Cream fan, I use mine for sorbets.  Any crushed fruit and juice.


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 23, 2011)

Dave, Janet, Fiona, everyone!

I have a brand new favourite snack of all time!

I took 500 grams of the Greek yoghurt and added whole blackberries and blueberries plus 1 teaspoon of blue agave syrup.  I put it in the ice cream machine and let it go for 25 minutes.  While it was still soft enough to stir, I swirled a couple of tablespoons of seedless no sugar added strawberry raspberry jam, put it in one of my ice cream containers (square litre sour cream containers that are perfect for this) and froze it for about 2 hours.

This is healthy and absolutely decadent at the same time.  The consistency of the Greek style yoghurt is perfect for freezing.

Once again Janet, thanks!

I am still working on other ideas you have all so nicely provided and will report back.


----------



## Josie1945 (Feb 23, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Dave, Janet, Fiona, everyone!
> 
> I have a brand new favourite snack of all time!
> 
> ...


 

This sounds awesome,I will definately have to try it.

Josie


----------



## DaveSoMD (Feb 23, 2011)

Sounds great!  I'm going to have to get that maker out and the drum in the freezer!


----------



## LPBeier (Feb 23, 2011)

You could replace the agave with some sugar, honey or maple syrup.  We are really trying to stick to sugar alternatives here and I like Stevia and Agave very much.


----------



## Janet H (Feb 23, 2011)

Sounds wonderful.  I used to dump vanilla yogurt in an icecream maker when my son was a toddler. he like his with toasted sesame seeds sprinkled on top. -i don't think he had real icecream until he could buy his own 


Glad it worked out


----------



## Kathleen (Feb 26, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Dave, Janet, Fiona, everyone!
> 
> I have a brand new favourite snack of all time!
> 
> ...



That sounds fantastic.  

I have been eating Greek yogurt a lot in my lunch of late.  Basically, fill a 4 ounce cup with the yogurt and add a spoon of sweetener.  Walnuts in honey, lemon curd, etc.  Your idea, I think, sounds much better, but I do enjoy the yogurt for my lunch dessert.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Feb 27, 2011)

Yogurt is very good at combating yeast infections


----------



## mollyanne (Sep 18, 2012)

pacanis said:


> If you are in the mood for fish it makes a tasty tartar sauce with lemon juice, minced red onion, capers and some pepper.
> From what I've garnered watching the fitness channel... isn't that an oxymoron?, lol... you can substitute it anywhere you would use mayonnaise to cut calories.


We're on the same page pecanis. 

I just made healthy delicious Tartar Sauce using:

2/3 C Greek Yogurt 
1/4 C Light Mayonnaise
3 Tbsp Sweet Pickle Relish with it's juice 
(OR ...3 Tbsp small-diced pickles or cornichons
 ........1 Tbsp Champagne or white wine vinegar)
1 tsp coarse-grained mustard or any dark mustard
1 Tbsp capers (optional but they are packed with nutrition)


----------



## kadesma (Sep 18, 2012)

mollyanne said:


> We're on the same page pecanis.
> 
> I just made healthy delicious Tartar Sauce using:
> 
> ...


A keeper MA  I try to watch sugars and carbs as much as I can. This looks perfect to go on Halibut, and Cod or even Petrale sole.
Thanks
kades


----------



## taxlady (Sep 18, 2012)

kadesma said:


> A keeper MA  I try to watch sugars and carbs as much as I can. This looks perfect to go on Halibut, and Cod or even Petrale sole.
> Thanks
> kades


If you are watching your carbs, don't use the sweet pickle relish, use one with no sugar or just mince some dill pickles.


----------



## kadesma (Sep 18, 2012)

taxlady said:


> If you are watching your carbs, don't use the sweet pickle relish, use one with no sugar or just mince some dill pickles.


I love the dill pickles relish not so much...
kades


----------



## Siegal (Sep 18, 2012)

When I have extra thick Greek yogurt or labne I make Irish soda bread and Indian food (curries, yogurt rice, raita)


----------



## taxlady (Sep 19, 2012)

kadesma said:


> I love the dill pickles relish not so much...
> kades


I always use dill pickles in tartar sauce and Thousand Island dressing instead of relish. I'm not a fan of sweet relish either.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Sep 19, 2012)

mollyanne said:


> We're on the same page pecanis.
> 
> I just made healthy delicious Tartar Sauce using:
> 
> ...



That sounds great, thanks for sharing Molly


----------

